# Race Face 2008



## Catsoft (14. August 2007)

Moin, Moin!
Was gibt es neues von RF für 2008? CNC bietet einen Deus SL Vorbau an, kann aber sonst nix im Netz finden.

Robert


----------



## knoxvillj (19. August 2007)

Sehe ich auch so wie du finde nichts anderes

 gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (19. August 2007)

RACE FACE Components wird auf der Eurobike die* Next Carbon MTB Kurbel*, *Next Rennrad Parts *und die Erweiterung der preisgünstigen *Ride Parts* vorstellen.

Gruss


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2007)

keine neue Diabolus Kurbel o.ä.  ...hmm...sehr sehr schade!!!!


----------



## mr320 (21. August 2007)

Die Schwachmaten sollen erst einmal die 2007er Teile liefern, bevor sie sich dran machen, neue Teile zu verhökern !!!!

Es sei denn, Ihr könnt mir sagen wo ich nen Atlas Vorbau herbekomme.


----------



## blaubaer (2. September 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Ihr könnt mir sagen wo ich nen Atlas Vorbau herbekomme.



vllcht Hier  


bilder die ich gefunden hab ...


----------



## mr320 (2. September 2007)

@ blaubaer


Hab letzte Woche meine Bestellung dort storniert. Brauch ein 110mm Atlas Vorbau und hab nach 5 Wochen storniert, da nicht lieferbar.

Inzwischen hab ich aber herausbekommen, das es den auch in Deutschland schon gibt. (Leider aber nur in 90 mm)


----------



## luxuzz (2. September 2007)

Ist die Diabolus Kurbel unverändert ??
Wie siehts eigl. mit den Preisen aus ?
Wo sind eigl. die "Ride" Parts einzurodnen ?
Gewichtsmäßig und Fahrbereichsmäßig


----------



## tune (3. September 2007)

Habe ähnliche Fragen:

wie siehts mit dem Gewicht der neuen NEXT Kurbel aus?? und evtl. Preis??

weiß da jemand was??

Danke


----------



## knoxvillj (5. September 2007)

für die next carbon kurbel waren 549.- uvp zu lesen.


----------



## tune (5. September 2007)

naja dann wird sie noch für unter 500 im handel erhältlich sein, nehm ich mal an.

wenn das gewicht jetzt auch noch stimmt?? meint ihr die ist leichter als die XTR 2007??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

750gr (175mm)


----------



## tune (7. September 2007)

hast du sie auf der messe gewogen, oder woher hast du die angabe??


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

Aus meinen RaceFace Unterlagen


----------



## subdiver (19. September 2007)

Heute habe ich den 2008er Race Face-Katalog erhalten.

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, optisch sahen die 2007er Kurbeln 
hochwertiger aus  
Die rotweißen "Baberl" auf den 08er Kurbeln sehen doch viel billiger aus,
als die erhabenen, überschliffenen Schriftzüge der 07er Kurbeln.

Ich persönlich bin sehr froh, noch eine "alte" RF-Kurbel an meinem Rocky zu haben


----------



## xtobix (6. Oktober 2007)

tune schrieb:


> wie siehts mit dem Gewicht der neuen NEXT Kurbel aus??



bei mtbr.com ein bild gefunden:


----------



## Nofaith (6. Oktober 2007)

Alt!

Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301626


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtobix (7. Oktober 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Alt!


----------



## Nofaith (7. Oktober 2007)




----------

